# Compiled from Ports Thunderbird 17.0.1_1 Issue



## jnagyjr (Dec 1, 2012)

I'm having a problem with Thunderbird failing when I try to dismiss calendar reminders (Lightning 1.9b1) or generating/editing a key (Enigmail 1.4.6). I've captured the output warnings into a text file and I have a core from an attempt at generating a key with Enigmail. I'm not sure what to do or where to go. I've posted at the joke of a support forums Thunderbird has. Not sure what else to do.


----------

